# Hives?



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Last night, Rambo broke out into (what I think were) hives. He's a blue pit bull and blues tend to have skin issues... but since he's been on PMR (the past 4 months) his skin has been perfectly clear. We don't give him treats with grains since we know that triggers his allergies (wheat in particular).

I came home from work and saw that his back was covered in bumps. His skin underneath wasn't red at all, and the rest of his body (chest, belly, legs, face) was normal... no bumps. As you can see in the pictures they were some pretty massive bumps. He didn't scratch but he seemed to be a little bit lethargic for the rest of his night. I didn't give him Benadryl since he didn't seem to be itching or in pain. 

Anyways, I talked to my mom and brother and they swore they didn't give them anything today except their approved grain-free treats. After a few hours my mom told me that she had "forgotten" that she gave him ONE piece of her Kashi Cereal (all wheat) and that she felt horrible that he was covered in bumps because of her. She swore that she had only given each of the dogs one piece, and I believe her because she usually isn't one to dish out treat after treat. 

So, here's some pictures... are these considered hives? Should I administer Benadryl if this happens again? As I said, he wasn't scratching and his skin wasn't red, he was acting normal except a bit sleepier than usual. 















Woke up this morning and they were almost gone. I still see his hair raised in certain areas a little bit, but it's nothing compared to last night.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would consider them hives. 

Unfortunately it'll be nearly impossible to figure out what caused them. 

The next time this happens you can give one benedryl tablet for every 20 pounds of body weight every 8-12 hours. Benedryl is a very safe drug to use for dogs. Other than looking terrible hives aren't something to worry too much about. 

Glad he's back to normal!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Natalie, I'll give him 3 tablets of Benadryl next time.


----------

